# It's snowing again...



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thankfully, not near me. :smile:

This is something I did about four/five months ago. It is mostly a representation of a famous painting, but I changed a few things around and made it snow a little harder to capture/suggest a bitterly cold, uncomfortable coach journey back when coach travel was the only alternative to walking or riding a horse. If it makes you shiver, then I got it right. It's a work I was quite happy with.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I love it!!!


----------

